

Growing a SaaS company?  Expect to take more money, but higher valuation - slapshot
http://www.interwest.com/software-as-a-service/investment/the-capital-needed-to-create-a-saas-company/

======
cwan
The report's more than a year old - December 30, 2008. I'd be curious how
that's changed in the last year given how difficult markets have gotten for
capital raising - especially for VCs and PE firms.

